# Sequence so melting that you wish it kept going



## Fenestella (Oct 4, 2015)

There are a few instances of sequence so melting that I can't get enough of it and wish it had more segments. One prime example is in the Intermezzo of Bach-Busoni Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C; another is in Rachmaninov's Moment Musical No. 3 (see below).

Looking for more such sequences. What are your recommendations?

Bach-Busoni









Rachmaninov


----------

